# Why do women have orgasms during sex?



## redliner (May 31, 2004)

So they can still moan about something even whilst they are enjoying themselves !


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Now thats funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Very good


----------

